# high progesterone 7 days ago - but BFN and no AF!



## LILIWEN (Mar 11, 2005)

So confused.  On 2nd cycle (this time round) of clomid 100mg.  Had follicle tracking day 13 and 16 with no follicle bigger than 12.  Nurse said clomid hadn't worked, same as the previous month.  Then on day 33 i did a progesterone level because 7 days previously had clearish cm etc and the level was 116nmol/l, which showed i had ovulated and may have released 2 eggs for the level to be so high.  Anyway its now 7 days later again, (day 40) no AF and just done tesco pregnancy test and it was negative.  Don't know what's going on!  So miserable, i really thought i was in with a chance as AF not appeared.  Any advice out there?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to hear you got a BFN 

Unfortunately I don't have any great advise for you. Having high progesterone levels and possibly releasing more than one egg (I assume you saw my reply to your previous post then http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=103962.0 ) doesn't guarantee pregnancy...if only it did hun 

BUT....as your AF still hasn't shown then it ain't over yet !!! It could justs be that you've tested too early...so if no AF in a few days then I'd test again. If you had late implantation then there may not be enough HCG hormone for hpt to detect (implantation happens around 5-12dpo).

What I would say though is that AF doesn't always arrive 14 days after ovulation (ie 14 day luteal phase)...that's a completel myth and luteal phase can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and still be normal. I ovulate on cd14/15 every month but my cycles are 30/31 days so I have a long luteal phase of 16/17 days.

Hang in there and fingers crossed your AF hasn't shown for a good reason...

Good luck & take care  
Natasha


----------

